# Dynamische Breite von <select> im IE



## gello (30. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem IE.
In einer <select>-Liste stehen Werte, die sehr lang sind. Im Firefox wird die Breite der Liste dynamisch an die Länge der enthaltenen Werte angepasst nur der IE zickt mal wieder rum.
Ich weiß, dass der IE damit Probleme hat, aber gibt es dafür schon eine Lösung oder einen Hack, wie ich den IE doch dazu bringen kann, mir die kompletten Werte zu zeigen?

Vielen dank schon mal im vorraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Maik (30. November 2007)

Hi,

die Lösung bestünde darin, für das select-Element keine fixe Breite anzugeben.


----------

